# any ideas on ovary pain??



## emm-anj (Nov 11, 2008)

hopefully some of you might be able to help me with this​[/size]​[/size]I'm CD 8 at the moment, and I usually OV on CD10/11. I've been having pain & twinges on my left hand side for a while now even before my last AF - anyone any idea why this could be​[/size]​


----------



## Amy2011 (May 27, 2011)

Hi Emm, it could be that that's the side you are ovulating on. I get a slight pain on either my left or right ovary each month but having had tonnes of checks know that my ovaries are fine. You're probably just quite sensitive to what's going on in your body, shouldn't be anything to worry about. Amy


----------



## Lfey (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Emm, I get these pains every month, not always on the same side, yet when i do ovulation tests im not ovulating! I have cysts on my ovaries and im not sure if the pain is anything to do with them, hopefull ywill get some answers next week as have an appointment at the hospital.


----------

